# Spawn bags for steelhead...



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

I think the lower Au Sable nowadays could be put up there with the Platte as far as clarity, it's just deeper and doesn't have a clay based bottom as the Platte does, I believe. The number of floaters goes by personal preference, you can make your bag float, sink, or suspend with floaters, just depends on how many you put in. Sometimes I just put them in for more color.


----------



## toto (Feb 16, 2000)

I want just enough floaters in there to make em float. It doesn't take very many, half dozen maybe for a dime sized bag. Before the advent of those colored floaters, I'd just use a piece of those foam packing peanuts. It doesn't hurt to go a little more than you think you need, your weight will keep it down where you want it. And I agree the lower AuSable is a clear watershed too, and floaters work just as well in there.


----------



## thousandcasts (Jan 22, 2002)

toto said:


> I want just enough floaters in there to make em float. It doesn't take very many, half dozen maybe for a dime sized bag. Before the advent of those colored floaters, I'd just use a piece of those foam packing peanuts. It doesn't hurt to go a little more than you think you need, your weight will keep it down where you want it. And I agree the lower AuSable is a clear watershed too, and floaters work just as well in there.


Why do I get the feeling that Whit's gonna pop on here next and say, "Why...I remember way back when we didn't even have spawn sacks. Our spawn was pieces of sponge soaked in a jar of petroleum jelly...and we liked it, we LOVED it!"


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

thousandcasts said:


> Why do I get the feeling that Whit's gonna pop on here next and say, "Why...I remember way back when we didn't even have spawn sacks. Our spawn was *pieces of sponge soaked in a jar of petroleum jelly..*.and we liked it, we LOVED it!"


 
Nope! That came long after spawn bags.

The first time I heard of spawn bags as the new revolution in steelhead fising was in the early *19*60s. Back then we use women's nylon hosery for tying material and then graduated to wedding veil (white was the only available color....:lol. Wedding veil was far too stiff (down Hutch) so we looked for something else and found women's nylon scraves in solid color as the best alternative.

My first steelhead, caught in 1960 was taken on a nightcrawler which was all we ever used. Do ya wanna hear the story? :lol:


----------



## thousandcasts (Jan 22, 2002)

Now would be good time to see how well my street cred is when it comes to free-form rappin'

Ahem...

_I like fresh gut and I cannot lie
you fly guys can't deny
When a king swims up and gits an itty bitty taste
dey end up starin' Hutch in da face

Cuz I ain't yo average playa
A fat gut hen king slaya
Choose it, use it...set dat hook and abuse it...
Take dat **** deep in yo throat
Then yo a** is in ma boat..._


----------



## Kory (Oct 7, 2007)

Whit1 said:


> Nope! That came long after spawn bags.
> 
> The first time I heard of spawn bags as the new revolution in steelhead fising was in the early *19*60s. Back then we use women's nylon hosery for tying material and then graduated to wedding veil (white was the only available color....:lol. Wedding veil was far too stiff (down Hutch) so we looked for something else and found women's nylon scraves in solid color as the best alternative.
> 
> My first steelhead, caught in 1960 was taken on a nightcrawler which was all we ever used. Do ya wanna hear the story? :lol:


I can see it now. A bunch of grown men in department stores feeling the texture of womans undergarments to see which would work the best.:lol:


----------



## Kory (Oct 7, 2007)

thousandcasts said:


> Now would be good time to see how well my street cred is when it comes to free-form rappin'
> 
> Ahem...
> 
> ...


Wow, that is one of the funniest things I have ever heard. Rivals that song son of a son of a snagger:lol:


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

Kory said:


> I can see it now. A bunch of grown men in department stores feeling the texture of womans undergarments to see which would work the best.:lol:


Bad, Bad Kory!!!! :lol:


----------



## thousandcasts (Jan 22, 2002)

Kory said:


> I can see it now. A bunch of grown men in department stores feeling the texture of womans undergarments to see which would work the best.:lol:


Well, as long as no one ever heard Whit say, "does this thong make me look fat," then I suppose ya gots ta do what ya gots to do to get dem 'ho's and heads a bitin'.


----------



## brookies101 (Jun 23, 2008)

Gotta admit, ya got some flow there TC :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Kory (Oct 7, 2007)

Whit1 said:


> Bad, Bad Kory!!!! :lol:


What I want to know is who figured out the wedding veil material.

Picturing some steelhead fisherman getting married and as he went to lift the veil off his brides face to kiss her he has to stop and feel the material a little longer. Suddenly saying "that's it!" I can tie spawn bags with this stuff! :lol:

Food coloring would have changed the color of the veil material to whatever you wanted it to be.

I still use the scarving material for dirty water and choker bags. Seems to show up better when the water is MUD than the spawn bag netting I normally use.


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

Kory said:


> I can see it now. A bunch of grown men in department stores feeling the texture of womans undergarments to see which would work the best.:lol:


I think it was my Dad that first came up with idea. While the "lady's delicacies" department was not visited we did browse through the fabric offered at fabric shops.







thousandcasts said:


> Well, as long as no one ever heard Whit say, "does this thong make me look fat," then I suppose ya gots ta do what ya gots to do to get dem 'ho's and heads a bitin'.


Hutch, ya shoulda seen me in my days in college when I was a lifeguard at Richmond and Lincoln pools on the West Side. I cut a fine figure in a tank suit. :lol:


----------



## toto (Feb 16, 2000)

I hate to admit both these things, but I will, 1) yes I used to use nylons for spawn bags as well, notice I had to put in there what EXACTLY I used them for, didn't want anyone to think I actually wore them, 2) my second admission is I sorta liked Hutchs Rap, man there must be something wrong with me.


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

toto said:


> I sorta liked Hutchs Rap, man there must be something wrong with me.


 
Ya are just figuring that one out??????? :evil: :lol:


----------



## toto (Feb 16, 2000)

Well you know what they say, you can tell a man by the company he keeps.


----------



## thousandcasts (Jan 22, 2002)

Whit1 said:


> I think it was my Dad that first came up with idea. While the "lady's delicacies" department was not visited we did browse through the fabric offered at fabric shops.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I saw the pic in the Grand Rapids archives:


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

thousandcasts said:


> Now would be good time to see how well my street cred is when it comes to free-form rappin'
> 
> Ahem...
> 
> ...


It's posts like this that just make me shake my head some times. :coco: :lol:


----------



## thousandcasts (Jan 22, 2002)

TSS Caddis said:


> It's posts like this that just make me shake my head some times. :coco: :lol:


OK, how about some poetry instead?

_I once got some eggs from Nantucket
That I dumped in a five-gallon bucket
We bait guys got slammed
When chumming was banned
But with Atlantic eggs I can still...chuck it? _


----------



## Kory (Oct 7, 2007)

LMAO!!! I think you found your calling Hutch:lol:.


----------



## foxfire69 (Sep 10, 2006)

Kory said:


> I can see it now. A bunch of grown men in department stores feeling the texture of womans undergarments to see which would work the best.:lol:


You'll be "Our" age someday!! It is an adventure when you select "Blue Fish-Stockings" and everyone at the cashiers counter gives you weird grins as you explain that their for making "Spawn Bags" fer fishin!! Yeah Right!! (;~{}


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

thousandcasts said:


> Yeah, I saw the pic in the Grand Rapids archives:


 
PERFECT!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## toto (Feb 16, 2000)

Hutch, we really need to find something for you to do. Thank God whit doesn't wear that outfit now,:cheeky-sm


----------

